#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ο πλανήτης μας (Home)

## Efpalinos

Καταπληκτικό ντοκιμαντέρ! Δείτε το εδώ:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU

----------

JTB

----------


## Ubiquites

Από τα αγαπημένα μου, το έχω δει τουλάχιστον δέκα φορές μέχρι τώρα! Ποτέ δε το βαριέμαι, είναι ξεκούραστο και όπως λένε και οι φίλοι οι Άγγλοι "to the point".

----------

